
Show HN: Zune-Inspired Music Interface Concept - CharlieA
http://vyemusic.com/
======
ChrisNorstrom
It was beautiful up until I tried to play songs. I'm on Windows 7 PC using
Google Chrome latest version.

Gorgeous effects, fade animations, and interface is clean and beautiful but
the playlist being CDs on the left side of the screen is a bad idea. I can't
remove them, when I click on the artist it adds more of the same song to my
playlist. Clicking on different cds (songs) in my playlist doesn't work
either. I really got frustrated having to roll over all the cds(songs), the
interface changing in the Now Playing panel. It was just so odd and awkward.

It's glitchy when using the next/previous arrows in the footer music player. I
can't switch between music. The experience was perfect up until I started
trying to actually listen to the music. I guess there's still more work to do.

~~~
CharlieA
Thankyou for the feedback, I'm really sorry about this--I'll go back and check
everything. It may be that you were playing songs that are a bit uncommon and
it was taking some time to load them, or plain just couldn't find them.

I'll work on the side-bar music queue--you're totally right that clicking the
song name and it adding itself to the queue is ridiculous--not at all expected
behaviour--more an unforeseen consequence of re-using the same template for
all track displays.

Just curious, what was your particular expected behaviour? To jump to that
song in the queue and start playing, or to remove the song?

Thanks again for letting me know, I'll triple check this--I was stupid enough
to only bother testing Chrome and FireFox on a Mac and just IE9 on Windows.
Sorry!!

------
k-mcgrady
This looks great. The only thing I didn't like was the big ugly google banner
ad on the side.

Also, are there any legal complications with how you are sourcing the music?

Nice job!

Edit: I noticed some tracks are wrong. e.g. Hump De Bump by the Red Hot Chili
Peppers plays something else I didn't recognize.

~~~
CharlieA
Sometimes, unfortunately it gets the music wrong--I think what may have
happened with Hump De Bump is that it takes the MP3 from the official video
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxEZVM84J28>) which takes about 40 seconds
for the music to start playing.

I'll play around with the code that strips out bad search results and maybe
get this to change.

Thanks for the feedback / taking the time. As for the legal complications, I'm
genuinely not sure--it's available on YouTube and downloading from YouTube is
fairly trivial, but it's not like it's a functionality placed front-and-centre
on this site. You'd have to be more tech-savvy to download music via this site
than from any of the many YouTube to MP3 services on the web.

------
andrewfelix
Nice!

Where are music and images being served from? Seems to have a substantial
library. What are the licensing arrangements?

~~~
CharlieA
Thanks! The images are from Last.fm, the music from YouTube :)

Really wanted to focus on the interface so it seemed the logical approach.

~~~
andrewfelix
Yeh it's getting there. Hit me up if you ever need any UI/UX design help.

------
jameswyse
Very impressive! I love the local music feature.

